

What Is Declarative Programming? - mrbbk
http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/06/20/what-is-declarative-programming.html

======
mrbbk
Part of a series!

[http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/06/17/declarative-
computation...](http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/06/17/declarative-computation-
and-the-abstract-machine.html)

[http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/02/23/notes-on-teaching-
with-...](http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/02/23/notes-on-teaching-with-the-
kernel-language-approach.html)

[http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/02/19/CTM-
chapter-01.html](http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/02/19/CTM-chapter-01.html)

------
mrbbk
An expert in the declarative chimes in:
[https://twitter.com/neil_conway/status/349268560830398467](https://twitter.com/neil_conway/status/349268560830398467)

